# How does one ROCK an ascot/cravat/scarf? Is there a knack to it, or is it more a matter of being a h



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm a budding ascot enthusiast, and thus far I've done it in the low key style of wearing it low and covering it with all but the top button. In essence, it's not much difference than people that have that little triangle of a white crew neck t-shirt peeking up between an open collar.

Maybe one day I'll go for the prouder display with a big high poof and another button undone. But that's more daring than I've gotten so far.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

I would imagine, like anything, it's a matter of making it part of a good fit, and then wearing it like it's entirely ordinary.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Graduate from Rosey
Flunk out of Princeton
Graduate from obscure liberal art college that no one has ever heard of
Come of age to control trust
Promptly host your own retirement party
Wear ascot
Begin referring to yourself in the third person
...


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

StylePurgatory said:


> I would imagine, like anything, it's a matter of making it part of a good fit, and then wearing it like it's entirely ordinary.


This is absolutely true. In fact, as the prime ingredient in badassness is determination,you do sort of need to be badass. If you're the type to worry about getting funny looks and having second thoughts, it will be a failure. 
You need to be in the frame of mind to answer any query about the thing around your neck with a wry "Isn't it great?"


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

StylePurgatory said:


> I would imagine, like anything, it's a matter of making it part of a good fit, and then wearing it like it's entirely ordinary.


Yes, you ROCKed that morning coat at your wedding. You were stylish, yet unassuming.



Tempest said:


> This is absolutely true. In fact, as the prime ingredient in badassness is determination,you do sort of need to be badass. If you're the type to worry about getting funny looks and having second thoughts, it will be a failure.
> You need to be in the frame of mind to answer any query about the thing around your neck with a wry "Isn't it great?"


Yes, being badazz is very much a state of mind. Men who try to look like badazzes, look obvious. You can't fake it.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

1. Neckerchief
2. Scarf
3. Maybe ascot? IDK.
4. Bandana.
5. Cravat.

If I tell you I wear them because I'm handsome and rugged, will you believe me?

I'd never try to puff one up too much, and I don't think it'd sit right on me with more than one button undone.

Some tricks:

1. Don't care too much. About anything. This is more like life advice, but it especially applies to cravats.
2. I wouldn't wear one without a tailored jacket.
3. Don't try to do anything too fancy with patterns or colors.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> Yes, you ROCKed that morning coat at your wedding. You were stylish, yet unassuming.


Many thanks. I worked very hard, in an effort to appear effortless. Seems that you think it worked. :aportnoy:

An ascot/cravat is another eccentricity I've thought of adopting, because it's probably better than showing chest hair, and less bothersome than removing it.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

.................................................................................................................................................................................."What's going on in this thread?"

...................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Shaver said:


> .................................................................................................................................................................................."What's going on in this thread?"
> 
> ...................................................................................................................................................................................


Enlightenment, and whimsy, Mr. Banks. Your children's nanny has some for you, I understand it. And, to tie these two threads together, all evidence points to Miss Poppins being a Time Lord.


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

Well you have to wear them right with the right outfit.....


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

One uses time travel to go back to a time when men actually wore those items. (I realize that there are an extreme few folks who still wear them, but living where I live, it would be a cry for attention at best.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> One uses time travel to go back to a time when men actually wore those items. (I realize that there are an extreme few folks who still wear them, but living where I live, it would be a cry for attention at best.


^^^This.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

Shaver said:


> .................................................................................................................................................................................."What's going on in this thread?"
> 
> ...................................................................................................................................................................................


Great pic shaver! You have a little Vincent Price in your game.


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

A part of me envies the man who can truly rock an ascot, but the rest of me knows that in the US the ascot has more than a whiff of the cartoonishly undemocratic. And even if you look in the mirror and see Gianni Agnelli in Cap d'Antibes c. 1955, everyone else will clock only, at best, a cosplay nerd or, at worst, a bit of a creeper.

Still, if you really must wear an ascot, the key, as other people have suggested, is absolute _sang froid_. No fidgeting or fussing. What, this thing? I'm so used to wearing it, I don't even remember putting it on.

Bandanas, on the other hand, are great for keeping the sun off your neck when you're hiking Yosemite or Denali.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

My cravat arrived today. As it is a "starter" cravat, it is not woven of the finest materials known to man. But seeing as I'm planning to wear it, for the most part, to get a rise out of my friends,...and to maybe look a little bit like a *****,.....not that I'm saying that's how Shaver looks,....

Anyway, let's see how it goes.










Not planning to wear it with anything pictured. I just put it on for this pic.

.....and to scare my wife a little.


----------



## HANSENDK (Jan 20, 2014)

I am new to casual cravats - but enthusiastic. Got my first one 3 weeks ago and have worn one every day since.

I don't know if I rock my cravat - but attitude wise I think it is important to keep in mind that what you actually do when you wear a casual cravat is to say: "I can't be bothered with tying my cravat today (e.g. tie it formally) so I just slung it around my neck because it feels good, and because a gentleman does not go around and displays his neck in public. And I have had my tailor make some cravats with colorful patterns because the grey ones are too boring to wear everyday. And I have matched the cravat to the rest of my outfit because I got taste (although it may not be apparent to everyone what kind of match it is)."

So as how to wear it - anyway you like! But as comfort is a main concern I will say that they should be above the collar all the way round so you have a layer of soft silk between the neck and the stiff collar. Also I have my little private rule that at the office I only unbutton the top button. Cravats which are at leaf 15cm / 6inch broad are easier to tie the way you like it.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> One uses time travel to go back to a time when men actually wore those items.


2009?








It is a sad day when five years ago is seen as a bygone era or one must concede that they are not as badass as a Jonas brother.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have no aspirations to look like a Jonas brother. Most men over 25 would be better off not to do so.

I don't think one picture of a kid band singer makes your case in any event.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

HANSENDK said:


> and because a gentleman does not go around and displays his neck in public.


Interesting. Please tell us more. I've never heard such a thing.

Can you recommend a resource where one might learn the rules.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> 1. Neckerchief
> 2. Scarf
> 3. Maybe ascot? IDK.
> 4. Bandana.
> 5. Cravat.


What's the difference between an "ascot" and a "cravat" in this context? We Americans use the term for two somewhat similar garments: the formal ascot, which is worn with morning attire and often pinned, and the casual ascot, which is worn tucked inside a shirt. The British call the latter garment a "day cravat," which makes matters more clear. At least as late as the 1950s, in American usage anyway, "cravat" could be used as an elegant variation for any sort of neckwear, e.g., a necktie.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Flairball said:


> Interesting. Please tell us more. I've never heard such a thing.
> 
> Can you recommend a resource where one might learn the rules.


_A Suitable Wardrobe_, Brother Will constantly preaches covering the base of the neck.

It might be my age (63) but I still associate the ascot with trying too hard to convince someone that the wearer is "sophisticated". In line with "What Kind of Man Reads _Playboy_?", circa 1965 (they used to run this in every issue)


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

From Will...

_...the open shirt collar with nothing to fill it is the mark of a man who does not care enough about his appearance to put something on over the usually unattractive hollow of his neck. If that portion of your anatomy is visible, cover it._

https://asuitablewardrobe.blogspot.com/2013/08/when-to-wear-neckerchief.html


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

JLibourel said:


> What's the difference between an "ascot" and a "cravat" in this context? We Americans use the term for two somewhat similar garments: the formal ascot, which is worn with morning attire and often pinned, and the casual ascot, which is worn tucked inside a shirt. The British call the latter garment a "day cravat," which makes matters more clear. At least as late as the 1950s, in American usage anyway, "cravat" could be used as an elegant variation for any sort of neckwear, e.g., a necktie.


None, really, but for sloppy editing -- though the last one is emphatically the genuine article, and "what exactly _is_ around Colonel Kilgore's neck" is but one of the questions Coppola raises.

Anyone really concerned with the appearance of their neck ought to wear shirts with a second button placed high enough that the collar sits closed.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Flairball said:


> Interesting. Please tell us more. I've never heard such a thing.
> 
> Can you recommend a resource where one might learn the rules.


This book has a lovely chapter devoted to the cravat and making a simply splendid case for the wearing of them.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

JLibourel said:


> What's the difference between an "ascot" and a "cravat" in this context? We Americans use the term for two somewhat similar garments: the formal ascot, which is worn with morning attire and often pinned, and the casual ascot, which is worn tucked inside a shirt. The British call the latter garment a "day cravat," which makes matters more clear. At least as late as the 1950s, in American usage anyway, "cravat" could be used as an elegant variation for any sort of neckwear, e.g., a necktie.


Cravat is the British word; ascot the American. If you want to be nit picky, we're talking about the casual, or informal, ascot/cravat. The formal one is the type worn with a detachable, wing collar, with a morning coat/cutaway.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

StylePurgatory said:


> Cravat is the British word; ascot the American. If you want to be nit picky, we're talking about the casual, or informal, ascot/cravat. The formal one is the type worn with a detachable, wing collar, with a morning coat/cutaway.


FWIW, I believe the German word for a regular necktie is Krawatte.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

The French word is cravate, which would seem to explain how it became attached to a tie worn, originally, only by the aristocracy. I know neck ties, as we know them, do not date back to the time of the British aristocracy speaking French, but they continued t like French words, as a means of sounding intimidating, or educated, or worldly or whatever.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Some interesting tidbits on the history of neckwear: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Necktie


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

StylePurgatory said:


> Cravat is the British word; ascot the American. If you want to be nit picky, we're talking about the casual, or informal, ascot/cravat. The formal one is the type worn with a detachable, wing collar, with a morning coat/cutaway.


....and the American military, when pairing such accessories with various uniform combinations, calls them...."Dickies." Oh my!


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

eagle2250 said:


> ....and the American military, when pairing such accessories with various uniform combinations, calls them...."Dickies." Oh my!


All I can think about, right now, is Howard Wolowitz.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

And, it appears, from a conversation I had with a UK-based poster at That Other Website, a "dickie" is a slang term for a bow tie.


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

When I was a little boy, my mother would sometimes make me wear a "dickie," which in this context was the neck part of a turtleneck with a bib of material around it that you would tuck in under a shirt. It was in the tradition of other faux articles of clothing like clip-on ties and shirts with French cuffs that actually buttoned.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I must say that the timid inaugural ascot wearer can employ a crew neck sweater to further prevent shirt collar opening. The ascot is even less noticeable this way.


----------



## HANSENDK (Jan 20, 2014)

Flairball said:


> Interesting. Please tell us more. I've never heard such a thing.
> 
> Can you recommend a resource where one might learn the rules.


To be honest, it was a not rule I read anywhere, but based partly on my own experience when donning the ascot, how nice it felt to have me neck covered and how naked I would feel if I didn't wear it, which made me think of the different styles of gentleman outfits through the ages and how they all the styles always covered the neck.

But others have been kind enough to post references to greater authorities than me, who seem to say the something along the same lines


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

Really, the"rule" about always covering the hollow of your throat is crazy talk, and anyone who takes it seriously is in danger of falling down the rabbit hole of a religious menswear fundamentalism that didn't actually exist before the internet.


----------



## HANSENDK (Jan 20, 2014)

Tempest said:


> I must say that the timid inaugural ascot wearer can employ a crew neck sweater to further prevent shirt collar opening. The ascot is even less noticeable this way.


Excellent suggestion - one could get used to the cravat that way and when feeling comfortable then display it a bit more prominently.

Or you could start when visiting a city where nobody knows you (my own strategy).

If I was a younger man, I think I would try it out first with other friends on a night on the town, so it would look like a group of friends was having fun.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Elmer Zilch said:


> Really, the"rule" about always covering the hollow of your throat is crazy talk, and anyone who takes it seriously is in danger of falling down the rabbit hole of a religious menswear fundamentalism that didn't actually exist before the internet.


You can guess ages from necks, though. I have a professor who's always in a turtleneck, and I knocked ten years off his age because of it. I mean, I was giving him 70 instead of 80, but still.


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> You can guess ages from necks, though. I have a professor who's always in a turtleneck, and I knocked ten years off his age because of it. I mean, I was giving him 70 instead of 80, but still.


That is true. If you want to hide a little wattle or some neck rings, then cover your throat. (I may have to start doing it myself.) But no one should be afraid of wearing an open-collar shirt just because it may offend the menswear mujahidin.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Elmer Zilch said:


> That is true. If you want to hide a little wattle or some neck rings, then cover your throat. (I may have to start doing it myself.) But no one should be afraid of wearing an open-collar shirt because it may offend the menswear mujahidin.


Dressing for the internet's approval is pretty lame -- though dressing well based on information gleaned from the internet is a valid goal, and one I aspire to -- but I'd rather wear something I like than be dressed by and for the internet.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Dressing for the internet's approval is pretty lame -- though dressing well based on information gleaned from the internet is a valid goal, and one I aspire to -- but I'd rather wear something I like than be dressed by and for the internet.


Are you saying you DON'T put on outfits, and have your photo taken, just to receive accolades in WAYWT? I've never heard of a person so inconsiderate.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

1. Decide you want to dress in costume.

2. Put on ascot.
*
You think you look like*:



Stubbly said:


>


*You actually look like:

*


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

But, really, nothing complements an ascot better than an Alan Partridge blazer badge! Fix up, look sharp!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Balfour said:


> 1. Decide you want to dress in costume.
> 
> 2. Put on ascot.
> *
> ...


ZZZZZ... we've done this before.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep - but the same ol' questions keep getting asked. You wouldn't expect me to give a different answer, surely?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I _wouldn't_ expect you to give me a different answer. And don't call me Shirley.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Well, I think the best thing about an ascot (day cravat) is the way it can impart an aura of distinction, flair and faux-patrician panache to an otherwise mundane ensemble. At least in my part of the country, on any given day there will be hundreds of thousands of men schlubbing about in khakis or cords and a BD shirt. Add an ascot, and it is all transformed. You become an individual who set himself apart from the lackluster crowd. 

Sometimes, the addition of an ascot to an otherwise dressy casual ensemble may make you look as if you are trying too hard. For example, I just don't wear ascots with a casual suit--I'll either wear an open-necked shirt or a necktie.

Ascots are hot to wear. I believe they cut off more air circulation than a necktie. For this reason, I tend to shun them in hot weather. In cooler weather, I wear them almost all the time these days, including at this moment.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

JLibourel said:


> ...*faux*-patrician panache ....


Not something for which to strive, surely?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

_Schlubbing_ about in khakis or cords and button-down shirt? Sir, I resemble that remark!


----------



## ce6596 (Jan 15, 2014)

Although I own several as novelties, the item is really too bizarre to be worn. It is not appropriate in any social or business setting and falls into the category of a costume item, probably only appropriate for a fancy dress party where it is worn ironically. Whenever I see people wearing them I think they look very foolish.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

ce6596 said:


> Although I own several as novelties, the item is really too bizarre to be worn. It is not appropriate in any social or business setting and falls into the category of a costume item, probably only appropriate for a fancy dress party where it is worn _*ironically*_. Whenever I see people wearing them I think they look very foolish.


On this note, a few months ago my (then) fiancée, and I, decided that the term for a group of hipsters, is "ascot." A gaggle of geese. A murder of crows. A school of fish. A herd of cattle. An ascot of hipsters. Those last two are pretty much the same.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

JLibourel said:


> Ascots are hot to wear. I believe they cut off more air circulation than a necktie. For this reason, I tend to shun them in hot weather. In cooler weather, I wear them almost all the time these days, including at this moment.


Exactly, they are very functional as a tasteful indoor scarf.
The whiners that are afraid of the ascot because they don't see anyone else wearing them are perpetuating a self-fulfilling prophecy. I suspect these are the same people that like third party candidates but vote for less desirable choices because they don't think their real choice will win. You are your own worst enemy.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

ce6596 said:


> Although I own several as novelties, the item is really too bizarre to be worn. It is not appropriate in any social or business setting and falls into the category of a costume item, probably only appropriate for a fancy dress party where it is worn ironically. Whenever I see people wearing them I think they look very foolish.


What a stodgy, uptight old poop you must be! At least, that's how you are coming across. I wear them to casual social settings all the time. I used to wear them to work and would do so again were I to work in a casual office, as I did. Many people think I look elegant so attired. People here have commented before that it's surprising how displaying a couple of square inches of silk at one's throat can elicit such strong reactions ("too bizarre to be worn"), when the vastly more conspicuous necktie is generally accepted.

Ascots and pocket squares,
that's what every cool guy wears!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

StylePurgatory said:


> Are you saying you DON'T put on outfits, and have your photo taken, just to receive accolades in WAYWT? I've never heard of a person so inconsiderate.


I don't want accolades, I want feedback. I try to give as much as I receive on that front, without it being too much of the myopic leading the astigmatic.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Exactly, they are very functional as a tasteful indoor scarf.
> The whiners that are afraid of the ascot because they don't see anyone else wearing them are perpetuating a self-fulfilling prophecy. I suspect these are the same people that like third party candidates but vote for less desirable choices because they don't think their real choice will win. You are your own worst enemy.


I'm not afraid of it. I just don't think that we can responsibly suggest to most Americans that it will be readily accepted by many of the people they come into contact with. If you are in a situation where it is not important to you to fit in, then you can wear them if you must. At least at this stage in American history very few people wear them. Not for all, but for the vast majority of Americans, wearing an ascot in public is not a smart thing to do, especially if you are not 60 years old yet.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

JLibourel said:


> What a stodgy, uptight old poop you must be!


SUOP

LOL


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Somehow the ridiculous Thom Browne shrunken suit look is embraced by otherwise normal people, but the functional ascot is taboo. I still think you're either part of the problem or part of the solution on this matter.
However, what is the naysayer opinion on the indoor scarf, as frequently seen on celebrities such as Ashton Kutcher and Kanye West? Presumably this is a hipster look that can be seen in coffe shops nationwide - a scarf over some t-shirt. Is anyone here doing this? Is it seen as ridiculous, pretentious?

I grew up in the Mr. Furley on "Three's Company" and Charles Nelson Reilly or Paul Lynde on the Gong Show era. An ascot relates more to a certain effeminacy or, dare I say it, homosexuality in my mind. Guess who is currently seen as the style darlings of the world? Who is thought of as young and hip, not old and stodgy?


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> If you are in a situation where it is not important to you to fit in,.....


This is funny. Seems to me that by actually caring about my appearance I already don't fit in, and sometimes it even makes me stand out. Good thing fitting in has never been important to me.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Somehow the ridiculous Thom Browne shrunken suit look is embraced by otherwise normal people, but the functional ascot is taboo. I still think you're either part of the problem or part of the solution on this matter.
> However, what is the naysayer opinion on the indoor scarf, as frequently seen on celebrities such as Ashton Kutcher and Kanye West? Presumably this is a hipster look that can be seen in coffe shops nationwide - a scarf over some t-shirt. Is anyone here doing this? Is it seen as ridiculous, pretentious?
> 
> I grew up in the Mr. Furley on "Three's Company" and Charles Nelson Reilly or Paul Lynde on the Gong Show era. An ascot relates more to a certain effeminacy or, dare I say it, homosexuality in my mind. Guess who is currently seen as the style darlings of the world? Who is thought of as young and hip, not old and stodgy?


I will happily wear a house scarf, if it is chilly. I prefer to regulate my body temperature with clothing rather than central heating.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

How does one rock the cravat? Like this.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Perfect! Would this look right if the open collar revealed a tuft of chest hair, or the tip of an undershirt? Wouldn't it be odd to be layering, but then have a big exposed opening around the neck?

Shaver, I am unsure what you mean by house scarf. If you merely mean that it is worn at home, quite fine. Or is this some sub-genre of clothing?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Fairball

Yep.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

I really do not understand this desire to dress in costume. What flairball posted looks dreadful: affected, over-the-top, ostentatious, "hey, look at me". Dandy-ish in the bad, non-Mantonian sense.

There is a big difference between dressing well (appropriately to context) and indulging igent delusions in a #menswear fantasy land of Pitti Uomo 'creations'. If one's professional context requires a suit, dress in a suit. Express your personal style through the details, the fit, the quality, etc. But don't wear a stroller. I see all these silly threads about people wanting to dress in suits despite the fact that their workplace is casually attired. Why? That is as silly to me as people who complain they are not taken seriously in sober professions by dressing in jeans, T shirt and wearing their hair long.

If for 'CBD' in the West the lounge suit were ever to be replaced by something more functional (e.g. a nehru suit, or tunic, or whatnot), anyone who cared about personal effectiveness and impact would adopt that manner of dress. Serious people, in other words.

I see this tendency in The Other Forum (more than here), of #menswear groupies who claim (or more likely crave) to own a Savile Row suit while living in a studio apartment eating cold baked beans. :icon_scratch:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Balfour said:


> I really do not understand this desire to dress in costume. What flairball posted looks dreadful: affected, over-the-top, ostentatious, "hey, look at me". Dandy-ish in the bad, non-Mantonian sense.


You must be thinking about someone else...


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Hah! Both look awful, but in different ways.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Balfour said:


> ...affected, over-the-top, ostentatious, "hey, look at me". Dandy-ish in the bad, non-Mantonian sense.
> 
> You make this sound like a bad thing. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Balfour said:


> I really do not understand this desire to dress in costume.


A couple members have already stated the functionality of the garment. This sentiment is exactly the same as the cargo shorts and ball cap diner that can't comprehend why one would bother with a pair of brogues and a sport coat. The clothing is comfortable and functional and the inability of others to realize it does not invalidate the truth.

Again, flairball's example is perfect. It is casual and comfortable. How else would one top a practical outfit like this? Today I have an ascot with flannel shirt and corduroy trousers because...it is amazingly cold. I'm not masquerading as some yacht club president or polo-playing aristocrat.

As for ostentation, I present this image.








The character on the right is unemployed, destitute, nearing hunger. The cloth around the neck is not an affectation.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Flairball said:


> Balfour said:
> 
> 
> > ...affected, over-the-top, ostentatious, "hey, look at me". Dandy-ish in the bad, non-Mantonian sense.
> ...


It is in my view: why do you want to dress like the protagonist in a Hammer Horror film from the '60s?


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Tempest said:


> A couple members have already stated the functionality of the garment. This sentiment is exactly the same as the cargo shorts and ball cap diner that can't comprehend why one would bother with a pair of brogues and a sport coat. The clothing is comfortable and functional and the inability of others to realize it does not invalidate the truth.
> 
> Again, flairball's example is perfect. It is casual and comfortable. How else would one top a practical outfit like this? Today I have an ascot with flannel shirt and corduroy trousers because...it is amazingly cold. I'm not masquerading as some yacht club president or polo-playing aristocrat.
> 
> ...


I don't have time to respond to all of this, although clearly I disagree. But you could make the argument about a stroller: serves the same practical purpose as a suit, but more practical because you can replace the trousers and the jacket when each wear out. But it's costume as day-to-day wear.

As for 'I need to wear an ascot because it's cold', grasping much? Better options in the modern world:

- If outside, wear a scarf.
- If inside, even in the absence of central heating I do not find my neck gets so shivery that I need a gaudy bit of silk wrapped around it. It's pure affectation. But if you really get cold, a more sober and better alternative would be a thick crew-neck or polo neck jumper.

You are of course free to wear whatever you want but the need to justify the ascot on 'practicality' grounds is risible.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Tempest said:


> Somehow the ridiculous Thom Browne shrunken suit look is embraced by otherwise normal people, but the functional ascot is taboo. I still think you're either part of the problem or part of the solution on this matter.
> However, what is the naysayer opinion on the indoor scarf, as frequently seen on celebrities such as Ashton Kutcher and Kanye West? Presumably this is a hipster look that can be seen in coffe shops nationwide - a scarf over some t-shirt. Is anyone here doing this? Is it seen as ridiculous, pretentious?
> 
> I grew up in the Mr. Furley on "Three's Company" and Charles Nelson Reilly or Paul Lynde on the Gong Show era. An ascot relates more to a certain effeminacy or, dare I say it, homosexuality in my mind. Guess who is currently seen as the style darlings of the world? Who is thought of as young and hip, not old and stodgy?


How many people older than 25 or so do you see going around like Thom Browne? At this point, I think you are probably just looking for reactions and I will stop biting. I just worry that you in your desire to stir the pot are misleading someone who is new to this and will dress himself for ridicule.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> I'm not afraid of it. I just don't think that we can responsibly suggest to most Americans that it will be readily accepted by many of the people they come into contact with. If you are in a situation where it is not important to you to fit in, then you can wear them if you must. At least at this stage in American history very few people wear them. Not for all, but for the vast majority of Americans, wearing an ascot in public is not a smart thing to do, especially if you are not 60 years old yet.


Well, I go about in my ascots, and they don't seem to bother anybody; I don't feel any rejection or whatever. Why is wearing one in public "not a smart thing to do"? Is somebody going to beat you up...or what? Admittedly, I am quite a bit past 60 these days, but I used to wear them when I was in my 30s, and nobody ever hassled me about it then. Admittedly, I wouldn't wear one to a job interview. Neither would I wear an open-necked shirt or a bowtie.

I could add, "At least in this stage in American history, very few men wear decent leather shoes." Nonetheless, I shall continue wearing my A-Es along with my ascots.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Well, I go about in my ascots, and they don't seem to bother anybody; I don't feel any rejection or whatever. Why is wearing one in public "not a smart thing to do"? Is somebody going to beat you up...or what? Admittedly, I am quite a bit past 60 these days, but I used to wear them when I was in my 30s, and nobody ever hassled me about it then. Admittedly, I wouldn't wear one to a job interview. Neither would I wear an open-necked shirt or a bowtie.
> 
> I could add, "At least in this stage in American history, very few men wear decent leather shoes." Nonetheless, I shall continue wearing my A-Es along with my ascots.


You're 6' 3" and a gun expert. Only the most motivated people would challenge you directly!


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> You're 6' 3" and a gun expert. Only the most motivated people would challenge you directly!


I think I have shrunk somewhat in recent years. I am probably still imposing for an old fart, but I am nonetheless an old fart! The vast majority of people I encounter have no idea what I did for a living nor of my (dwindling) skill at arms.

On cogitating on this matter a few minutes, it occurs to me that much of the time I am out in public, I am accompanied by Cyrus--my baleful-looking, solid-black, 110-pound Japanese Fighting Dog (Tosa). He might make anyone who wished to make an issue of my ascot think twice.


----------



## HANSENDK (Jan 20, 2014)

Balfour said:


> If one's professional context requires a suit, dress in a suit.


Absolutely! Professional considerations should always come first. But when those considerations allows for a cravat, or when you are off duty, then why not?

This is not a rhetorical question but isn't this the great divide in mens fashion, between the "british" who wants to fit in and rely on details to express their taste, as Balfour described, and the "italian" style that says "hey, look at me!" ? And maybe there is a third (scandinavian? .-)) that says "this is how I like to dress, look if you want to. If you like what you see, fine, and if you don't - too bad!"

Anyway here is a link to a lookbook with cravats worn with some contemporary (I think!) outfits. https://https://www.cravat-club.com/collections/lookbook


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Balfour said:


> But if you really get cold, a more sober and better alternative would be a thick crew-neck or polo neck jumper.
> 
> You are of course free to wear whatever you want but the need to justify the ascot on 'practicality' grounds is risible.


The people with experience in the matter have one opinion. What is your experience level with the ascot?



forsbergacct2000 said:


> How many people older than 25 or so do you see going around like Thom Browne?


I have had the misfortune of seeing several middle-aged professionals in short little coats and low-rise trousers. These were not people that were fashionable, they were people that bought suits that were, well, available in stores.

A dozen years ago, I don't recall seeing pocket squares.. anywhere. They are ubiquitous now, de riguer. One can be a trendsetter or a follower. My vote is obviously cast.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Tempest said:


> The people with experience in the matter have one opinion. What is your experience level with the ascot?


Nice try. I have plenty of experience in staying warm, and do not find it to be a problem!


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Tempest said:


> What is your experience level with *the *ascot?


Not that you were asking me, but, while I have no experience wearing _an _ascot, I do have a fair amount of experience rocking _The _Ascot.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Balfour said:


> I really do not understand this desire to dress in costume. What flairball posted looks dreadful: affected, over-the-top, ostentatious, "hey, look at me". Dandy-ish in the bad, non-Mantonian sense.


Dreadful?? Not at all.

Affected, over-the-top, ostentatious?? Not at all. To me, it looks stylish, yet subtle.



Balfour said:


> I see all these silly threads about peole wanting to dress in suits despite the fact that their workplace is casually attired.


When my workplace went to a "business casual" dress code, it was a sad day. Now, I wear my suits outside of work. I see nothing wrong with wishing we could wear suits to work.

Edit: IMO, the pocket square is much more prominent than the ascot.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Aside from an aversion to having anything next to bare skin the I cannot throw in the washing machine, I could see a practical, non-affected, use of an ascot in chilly weather.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

LordSmoke said:


> Aside from *an aversion to having anything next to bare skin the I cannot throw in the washing machine*, I could see a practical, non-affected, use of an ascot in chilly weather.


Physical contact with ladies must be quite difficult then, I imagine.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tempest said:


> Perfect! Would this look right if the open collar revealed a tuft of chest hair, or the tip of an undershirt? Wouldn't it be odd to be layering, but then have a big exposed opening around the neck?
> 
> Shaver, I am unsure what you mean by house scarf. If you merely mean that it is worn at home, quite fine. Or is this some sub-genre of clothing?


Not a sub-genre as I am aware, but for indoor wear I choose a shorter, finer woolen scarf and (as any scarf) merely drape it around my neck.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Physical contact with ladies must be quite difficult then, I imagine.


Touché :redface:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Balfour said:


> Nice try. I have plenty of experience in staying warm, and do not find it to be a problem!


Mr Balfour, have you been involved in a traumatic experience with a cravat? Perchance once got one caught in a revolving door? Your aversion appears to border on the hysterical.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^

I knew something was afoot when I realized Shaver and Colonel Mustard had never been observed together in the Library with the candlestick!!


----------



## johwal (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome mustache, Shaver, which I think trumps the ascot.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Shaver said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=7558&d=1366467773


This is exactly the type for which I seek in vain. A beautiful subdued paisley in warm earth tones with a matte finish is so immensely practical and understated. I am most sure that this is an item long out of production and completely unavailable to myself, alas.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

HANSENDK said:


> This is not a rhetorical question but isn't this the great divide in mens fashion, between the "british" who wants to fit in and rely on details to express their taste, as Balfour described, and the "italian" style that says "hey, look at me!" ? And maybe there is a third (scandinavian? .-)) that says "this is how I like to dress, look if you want to. If you like what you see, fine, and if you don't - too bad!"


I thought the Scan-look said "I'm depressed, and if the darkness and booze doesn't drive me to suicide, these skinny cut black pants will!!"


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I vote handsome badazz! :thumbs-up:

(Except you need to add about 25 years and deduct a lot of class! :icon_pale


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

StylePurgatory said:


> Not that you were asking me, but, while I have no experience wearing _an _ascot, I do have a fair amount of experience rocking _The _Ascot.
> 
> View attachment 10076


So, that joke didn't really work without the first picture:









Hope it works this time.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Not to imply that I was "rockin' it" by any means, but here's how I recently wore an ascot with a BB 3/2 blazer and BB red university stripe OCBD:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Tempest said:


> This is exactly the type for which I seek in vain. A beautiful subdued paisley in warm earth tones with a matte finish is so immensely practical and understated. I am most sure that this is an item long out of production and completely unavailable to myself, alas.


It is a wool cravat - a very lucky (and exceedingly inexpensive) purchase from ebay.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

THIS is how one ROCKs an ascot!! IMO, the monicle is a distraction.



Shaver said:


>


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Ironically, I find myself warming to the idea of an ascot/cravat as this thread grows and the temps outside drop.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

LordSmoke said:


> Ironically, I find myself warming to the idea of an ascot/cravat as this thread grows and the temps outside drop.


I find that logical, not ironic.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Fraser Tartan said:


> From Will...
> 
> _...the open shirt collar with nothing to fill it is the mark of a man who does not care enough about his appearance to put something on over the usually unattractive hollow of his neck. If that portion of your anatomy is visible, cover it._
> 
> https://asuitablewardrobe.blogspot.com/2013/08/when-to-wear-neckerchief.html


This is silly and pedantic. Clearly he is unaware that as of 2004, collar bone is the new cleavage.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

When it gets chilly, an open collar is like an open window. Of course just buttoning up lends the inmate look, hence the wondrous ascot!
Oh, the forgotten wisdom of generations past!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> THIS is how one ROCKs an ascot!! IMO, the monicle is a distraction.


I agree on the monocle. But in this photo, it seems that the ascot is riding a bit low. Not by a lot, but it seems like it could sit a bit higher on the neck.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tilton said:


> This is silly and pedantic. Clearly he is unaware that as of 2004, collar bone is the new cleavage.


What is wrong with having an exposed neck?


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Jovan said:


> What is wrong with having an exposed neck?


Not a dang thing, unless you have that sloth body type that Will does. In which case, by all means, cover it up.

That guy could see the inside of a gym or a running path.

Nothing personal and just an observation....


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

We hope that you are as perfect as you apparently expect everyone else to be as you age.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Jovan said:


> What is wrong with having an exposed neck?


Nothing is wrong with an exposed neck. IMO, men should avoid showing chest hair, unless they're at the gym or the beach.

Simon Cowell ROCKin' some chest hair.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> What is wrong with having an exposed neck?


Turkey wattle.

Bear hair.

Treacheal tube scar.

Cool air.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> Nothing is wrong with an exposed neck. IMO, men should avoid showing chest hair, unless they're at the gym or the beach.


By this logic, I am required to wear an ascot, or always fasten my top button. Or wax the hollow of my neck, and a patch at the top of my chest, I suppose.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

StylePurgatory said:


> By this logic, I am required to wear an ascot, or always fasten my top button. Or wax the hollow of my neck, and a patch at the top of my chest, I suppose.


I shave the base of my neck & the small area of my chest that's exposed by an open collar shirt. This allows me to wear an open collar shirt w/o exposing chest chair. IMO, it looks so much better than exposed chest hair. Just sayin'...


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> I shave the base of my neck & the small area of my chest that's exposed by an open collar shirt. This allows me to wear an open collar shirt w/o exposing chest chair. IMO, it looks so much better than exposed chest hair. Just sayin'...


I don't want to open the Pandora's box that is shaving my ridiculous amount of body hair. I wax my back, and shoulders, a few times per year. When I start making more money, I'll likely do it more reguarly. Shaving one part of my chest seems like I'd look awfully strange at the beach. But, since we're talking about it, do you use your regular razor? If so, what type of razor is that?


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

Stubbly said:


> I shave the base of my neck & the small area of my chest that's exposed by an open collar shirt. This allows me to wear an open collar shirt w/o exposing chest chair. IMO, it looks so much better than exposed chest hair. Just sayin'...


That's...wow. So, stubbly goose flesh is preferable to a few hairs showing in an open collar?

We're all mammals. Great apes, really. Constant, fussy attempts to hide that fact just seem bodyphobic. I'm not saying that men should open their shirts to the navel to let their freak flags fly, just that there's nothing wrong with showing a little chest hair, if you have it. But then I'm not a little boy or a sitcom character who is easily grossed out by the natural state of the human body.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

WouldaShoulda said:


> T
> ...
> Bear hair.
> ...


Oh, I thought it said beard hair:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

StylePurgatory said:


> I don't want to open the Pandora's box that is shaving my ridiculous amount of body hair. I wax my back, and shoulders, a few times per year. When I start making more money, I'll likely do it more reguarly. Shaving one part of my chest seems like I'd look awfully strange at the beach. But, since we're talking about it, do you use your regular razor? If so, what type of razor is that?


 I agree that seems odd. If you're doing one part, you may as well do the whole thing.



Elmer Zilch said:


> That's...wow. So, stubbly goose flesh is preferable to a few hairs showing in an open collar?
> 
> We're all mammals. Great apes, really. Constant, fussy attempts to hide that fact just seem bodyphobic. I'm not saying that men should open their shirts to the navel to let their freak flags fly, just that there's nothing wrong with showing a little chest hair, if you have it. But then I'm not a little boy or a sitcom character who is easily grossed out by the natural state of the human body.


Think about the amount of shaving/waxing and all sorts of other general upkeep women do to maintain men's/society's expected ideal. Otherwise, most women would be just as hairy as I am. (Which is relatively low on the man-hairiness scale but whatever.) Women would at least prefer men wax their back and shoulders if they have Robin Williams-type body hair coverage. Is that really so much to ask in return? Shaving one's face is nothing compared to shaving one's legs and arms. I know that from experience.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I connect from head to toe. It isn't a big deal to have a bit of chest hair exposed and lots of women find it attractive. It also depends on body type, I think. If you're not visibly cut (abs, pecs, obliques, all well defined), you'll probably look better with some hair and look a bit like an uncooked bratwurst without hair. I use a clipper and trim it down a bit on my chest so it lays flat and I shave my neck up to where it changes into chest hair (just below the collar bone). Hairy shoulders and backs are another story - take care of that.

All that said, I may not be the model of good advice on chest hair: I sometimes attend Bear Happy Hour with some gay friends and, while I'm decidedly not the only straight guy in the place, the Bear Happy Hour crowd welcomes guys with broad, hairy chests and I've had my fair share of free drinks thanks to that.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Jovan said:


> What is wrong with having an exposed neck?


The collar bone comment was sarcastic (but also somewhat true).

Are you agreeing with me and questioning Will's logic, or are you actually asking me? I don't see a darn thing wrong with it and I expose a bit of chest hair almost every day. We can't help how we're made and I'm not about to wax/shave an odd patch of the forest to appease the squeamish. I don't see it as any different than a woman showing <1" of cleavage, wearing short sleeves which expose my arm hair, or wearing shorts without shaving/waxing my legs - all of which seem normal and natural to me.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

firedancer said:


> Not a dang thing, unless you have that sloth body type that Will does. In which case, by all means, cover it up.
> 
> That guy could see the inside of a gym or a running path.
> 
> Nothing personal and just an observation....


Not just a matter of a "sloth body type." I still train pretty hard and like to think I have a pretty good physique for a septuagenarian. That still hasn't saved me from the dreaded "turkey neck"--just another good argument in favor of the ascot.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Tilton said:


> The collar bone comment was sarcastic (but also somewhat true).
> 
> Are you agreeing with me and questioning Will's logic, or are you actually asking me? I don't see a darn thing wrong with it and I expose a bit of chest hair almost every day. We can't help how we're made and I'm not about to wax/shave an odd patch of the forest to appease the squeamish. I don't see it as any different than a woman showing <1" of cleavage, wearing short sleeves which expose my arm hair, or wearing shorts without shaving/waxing my legs - all of which seem normal and natural to me.


Questioning Will's logic that most people find the hollow of the throat unattractive and that lacking neckwear means that someone doesn't care enough about dressing. In fact, I care more about dressing than most guys I know! Leaving my collarbone exposed doesn't change that, though I do try to find as many opportunities to wear a tie as I can.

As far as the "turkey neck" concern, it just happens with age and people expect it. No one normally thinks, "Eugh, if only that old fogey had thought to cover his neck!"


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

StylePurgatory said:


> I don't want to open the Pandora's box that is shaving my ridiculous amount of body hair. I wax my back, and shoulders, a few times per year. When I start making more money, I'll likely do it more reguarly. Shaving one part of my chest seems like I'd look awfully strange at the beach. But, since we're talking about it, do you use your regular razor? If so, what type of razor is that?


I use the same type of razor that I use on my face, but not the same razor. I have two razors on the same type (Gillette Sensor Excel), but I'm planning to switch to the Gillette Sensor 3. I don't recommend shaving a sharp V shape on your chest. It takes some finesse (and a beard trimmer) to make it look good (natural). When I have more time (probably tomorrow), I'll draw a picture and post it, to help explain how I do it.

BTW, I think it's fair to say that many women like some chest hair on a man. However, I don't think women like a man who looks like he's wearing a fur coat when he removes his shirt.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Elmer Zilch said:


> That's...wow. So, stubbly goose flesh is preferable to a few hairs showing in an open collar?
> 
> We're all mammals. Great apes, really. Constant, fussy attempts to hide that fact just seem bodyphobic. I'm not saying that men should open their shirts to the navel to let their freak flags fly, just that there's nothing wrong with showing a little chest hair, if you have it. But then I'm not a little boy or a sitcom character who is easily grossed out by the natural state of the human body.


A few hairs?? I'm not talking about a "few" hairs. With my collar open, it would look like I'm wearing a fur coat under my shirt -- if I didn't shave my neck/chest.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

What's all this talk about body hair?
Yeah, I'm handsome badazz. I wear silk scarfs around my neck underneath my collar. I have an ascot as well, although I haven't found the chance to wear it since I think it raises the formality of an outfit and for those occasions I just wear neckties.

So yes, you do have to have a certain look to pull off the ascot. I don't think you could get away with wearing one if you look like the guys from "The Big Bang Theory."


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

triklops55 said:


> "The Big Bang Theory."


Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.


----------



## bobelmore (Jan 26, 2014)

Flairball said:


> My cravat arrived today. As it is a "starter" cravat, it is not woven of the finest materials known to man. But seeing as I'm planning to wear it, for the most part, to get a rise out of my friends,...and to maybe look a little bit like a *****,.....not that I'm saying that's how Shaver looks,....
> 
> Anyway, let's see how it goes.
> 
> ...


Here in Minneapolis it's been well below zero for the past three weeks. If I were wearing one, I would expect people to see it as a sensible accessory for cold weather. Maybe start a trend.

I first wore an ascot when I was in about 8th grade (not sure where I got the idea), but that was the late 60s, early 70s, when we were all experimenting with new looks.

If you have any influence with major men's stores, ask them to put one on a mannequin. Guys will start buying them.


----------



## bobelmore (Jan 26, 2014)

StylePurgatory said:


> I don't want to open the Pandora's box that is shaving my ridiculous amount of body hair. I wax my back, and shoulders, a few times per year. When I start making more money, I'll likely do it more reguarly. Shaving one part of my chest seems like I'd look awfully strange at the beach. But, since we're talking about it, do you use your regular razor? If so, what type of razor is that?


After years of shaving my back, I spent some money and went for laser hair removal. It works, but not after your hair turns gray, so don't wait too long.

Regarding chest versus back hair, I would not shave my chest hair (I think it looks masculine), unless I were entering a body building contest, but back hair is another story.


----------



## bobelmore (Jan 26, 2014)

I would say Simon Cowell is the not model for dressing or style. 

Here is a better example of naturally showing some chest hair.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

^^
This is more the Higgins thread, I think.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This is more the Higgins thread, I think.


_I_ know what you mean, but don't tempt people into making Henry Higgins gags!


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

StylePurgatory said:


> I don't want to open the Pandora's box that is shaving my ridiculous amount of body hair. I wax my back, and shoulders, a few times per year. When I start making more money, I'll likely do it more reguarly. Shaving one part of my chest seems like I'd look awfully strange at the beach. But, since we're talking about it, do you use your regular razor? If so, what type of razor is that?





Stubbly said:


> I use the same type of razor that I use on my face, but not the same razor. I have two razors on the same type (Gillette Sensor Excel), but I'm planning to switch to the Gillette Sensor 3. I don't recommend shaving a sharp V shape on your chest. It takes some finesse (and a beard trimmer) to make it look good (natural).
> 
> When I have more time (probably tomorrow), I'll draw a picture and post it, to help explain how I do it.


HERE it is. Hopefully, these very crudely Photoshopped photos of Alec Baldwin will help explain how I trim the heavy fur on my chest.

BEFORE










AFTER, if only shaving a V. IMO, this looks worse than not shaving.










AFTER, when trimming all chest hair, "fading" the edge of the V, and shaving the inner V area. IMO, fading the edge of the V helps give a more natural look.










Using a hair clipper, I trim all of my chest hair down to about 1/2" in length. Trimming too short can make the hair cause itching. Using an adjustable beard trimmer, I fade the edge of the V, and trim the V area. Using a razor & shaving cream, I shave the center area of the V. To avoid bumps & ingrown hairs, I only shave with the grain.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Stubbly said:


> HERE it is. Hopefully, these very crudely Photoshopped photos of Alec Baldwin will help explain how I trim the heavy fur on my chest.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm content to just let some hair stick out, though I'm going to try an ascot, which I decided separately from this discussion, though this gives one more reason.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Not that he isn't handsome at his age now, but Baldwin back in the day... damn. What a stud.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Not that he isn't handsome at his age now, but Baldwin back in the day... damn. What a stud.


See what the years, and cheeseburgers do to us??


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

What always amazed me, about Baldwin, is the way his head got fatter, proportionately, with his body. It was an astounding feat.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Perhaps, however I think Shaver's ascot looks excellent.

BTW, Shaver is obviously a very handsome badazz, and is appropriately showing some restraint. With his dashing, manly good looks, Shaver could easily over-ROCK an acsot. In which case, women would be throwing themselves at him, and causing a public disturbance. It could get ugly.



gamma68 said:


> I agree on the monocle. But in this photo, it seems that the ascot is riding a bit low. Not by a lot, but it seems like it could sit a bit higher on the neck.


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

StylePurgatory said:


> Yeah I'm content to just let some hair stick out, though I'm going to try an ascot, which I decided separately from this discussion, though this gives one more reason.


You have proven you can ROCK a morning coat. I'm confident you can ROCK an ascot.



StylePurgatory said:


> What always amazed me, about Baldwin, is the way his head got fatter, proportionately, with his body. It was an astounding feat.


Yes indeed!! Baldwin has a big head, physically & psychologically. Baldwin's head has grown substantially in both regards, but not as much as Barry Bonds' head. Of course, Barry had the help of steroids.


----------



## HANSENDK (Jan 20, 2014)

gamma68 said:


> Not to imply that I was "rockin' it" by any means, but here's how I recently wore an ascot with a BB 3/2 blazer and BB red university stripe OCBD:


I like the ascot and the colour matching! And that the ascot is above the collar. Also... I am new to pocket squares as few people wear them here in Denmark, but your picture convinced me that a plain white one worn like that is very good choice!


----------



## camcravat (Dec 21, 2008)

*Alex baldwin these days (2014)*



Stubbly said:


> You have proven you can ROCK a morning coat. I'm confident you can ROCK an ascot.
> 
> Yes indeed!! Baldwin has a big head, physically & psychologically. Baldwin's head has grown substantially in both regards, but not as much as Barry Bonds' head. Of course, Barry had the help of steroids.


larger ... and now wearing a cravat!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Must have missed gamma's post before, but that's a really nice ensemble. Good choice to wear a low-key pocket square and let the day cravat do the heavy lifting, though I'd push it down further to expose about a quarter inch.


----------

